

Sprint/Google Voice integration results in overage charges  - newman314
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-news/some-sprint-customers-seeing-overage-charges-due-to-google-voice-integration/2567

======
jtreminio
At the risk of sounding clueless, would someone tell me what my benefit of
using GV is if I already have Sprint with the unlimited cell minutes?

I haven't really listed very intently to this whole thing, so I'm a little
behind.

I know that before you could make calls using your GV number - can we now set
our Sprint number as our GV number? If I set my Sprint number as my GV number,
do I incur charges for using it?

Right now I'm only using GV for the voicemail feature, but would be interested
in learning more.

~~~
masterzora
GV was very helpful when my cell phone borked and out of service for a week
since it let me redirect the phone number to my landline. That said, this is
the only time this feature has ever been remotely useful to me, and now a
replacement cell phone shows up quickly enough that I barely have time to
switch the number over.

------
newman314
FWIW, this is a huge bummer and I'll probably be looking to figure out how to
disable the integration (without the havoc that has happened to some trying
the integration in the first place).

The bummer about this is that Google Voice really gets in your face about
choosing Option 1 or 2. There really isn't a good way to say "No thanks".

------
magicalist
is this different than using google voice with any other carrier? I know when
I switched I tried to balance getting free mobile to mobile calls with the
annoyance of people knowing both numbers, but I really use so few minutes
these days anyway I just went with all google voice all the time. Others
should probably go the other way.

~~~
darrenkopp
Nope. People just don't don't understand that when they call someone on google
voice, they aren't calling them. Google is calling both of you.

~~~
stretchwithme
Placing a call from Google Voice's website DOES call your phone and the other
caller's phone, as you said.

But that's not what this article is about.

Its about you authorizing Google Voice take your number from Sprint on your
behalf so a Google Voice number is used instead of a Sprint number. And the
unexpected consequences.

~~~
magicalist
fair enough, but I guess my point was that, while it might be a new batch of
people encountering an unexpected consequence, it's the exact same unexpected
consequence. I use google voice integrated into my phone's dialer (or
whatever), which means I'm initiating the call. _I_ know that it's actually
calling a google voice number and then being redirected to my destination, but
what appears to happen is that I call someone's mobile phone but don't get
free minutes. same thing, right?

